# Body Spray



## stepibarra (May 29, 2008)

Does anyone have a good body spray recipe or even a link that I could look up? I would greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## pepperi27 (May 29, 2008)

try here

http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/recip ... ategory=13


----------



## Lane (May 29, 2008)

A pre-made base...
http://wholesalesuppliesplus.com/StoreC ... ody+Splash


----------



## CraftRecipes.Org (Jun 11, 2008)

*Greygoose citrus body splash!*

I have a Vodka body splash recipe you might like..

http://craftrecipes.org/?q=node/7


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 11, 2008)

Vodka body splashes are very popular, just remember you can't sell one w/o a liquor license though  :shock: .

Bittercreek north has a great base, it's called protien mist I think.


----------



## Deda (Jun 11, 2008)

Cyclomethicone, Squalene,  & Jojoba Oil 

This is the best body mist I've ever made.


----------



## beadella (Jun 12, 2008)

Would you care to share the recipe??  If not, I understand, but how 'bout giving sourses for the ingredients..............  The first 2 you mentioned have me stumped :? 

I appologize for being on the clueless side..............   But your recommendation sounded so intriguing(?) that I just HAD to ask.

Thanx oodles either way,

Della


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jun 12, 2008)

DID SOMEONE SAY VODKA???????  WWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!

Ok sorry I am going insane!!  I have been out of power at home for 3 days and we are not getting it back until at least Saturday!  SO LEMMEE just tell ya!!!  It sucks living in a mobile home in 90 degree weather with NO AIR!!!!!  My poor soaps!!


----------



## Lane (Jun 12, 2008)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> DID SOMEONE SAY VODKA???????  WWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!
> 
> Ok sorry I am going insane!!  I have been out of power at home for 3 days and we are not getting it back until at least Saturday!  SO LEMMEE just tell ya!!!  It sucks living in a mobile home in 90 degree weather with NO AIR!!!!!  My poor soaps!!


 Good golly!!! *hug* *precedes to hose you off with a 2,000 foot garden hose...* You are very welcome! Now about the vodka.....


----------



## Becky (Jun 12, 2008)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> DID SOMEONE SAY VODKA???????  WWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!
> 
> Ok sorry I am going insane!!  I have been out of power at home for 3 days and we are not getting it back until at least Saturday!  SO LEMMEE just tell ya!!!  It sucks living in a mobile home in 90 degree weather with NO AIR!!!!!  My poor soaps!!



OMG!! I feel for ya!


----------



## IanT (Jun 14, 2008)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> DID SOMEONE SAY VODKA???????  WWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!
> 
> Ok sorry I am going insane!!  I have been out of power at home for 3 days and we are not getting it back until at least Saturday!  SO LEMMEE just tell ya!!!  It sucks living in a mobile home in 90 degree weather with NO AIR!!!!!  My poor soaps!!



you know what you CAN do in 90 degree heat (provided you have some fruit laying around, brown or white sugar and a bucket and maybe a gallon or two of water) .....MAKE ALCOHOL!!!!!!....just put it all in a bucket, leave in the sun for a day or two and voile!!!....good stuff...I used to have a friend make this stuff called Chicha (a columbian thing) with panela (brown sugar) and pineapple chunks/skins and water...mmmm was that good ! especially when you supe it up with Malibu or something else


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 14, 2008)

Leave it to Ian to make lemoneade (alcohol) out of lemons


----------



## IanT (Jun 14, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Leave it to Ian to make lemoneade (alcohol) out of lemons



**** straight!


----------



## perfectsoap (Jul 19, 2008)

> Vodka body splashes are very popular, just remember you can't sell one w/o a liquor license though Shocked .



I have a great mix for a body splash with grain alcohol!
**** the "MAN"  :evil:


----------



## digit (Jul 22, 2008)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> Ok sorry I am going insane!!  I have been out of power at home for 3 days and we are not getting it back until at least Saturday!  SO LEMMEE just tell ya!!!  It sucks living in a mobile home in 90 degree weather with NO AIR!!!!!  My poor soaps!!



Oh my!!!  :shock:  I missed this. I hope you have your cooling back by now!!

Been there.....feel your pain. Lived in a trailer with a circa 1950 decor, in NC with no air conditioning. I had to go outside to cool off.    It was located off the paved road and behind a small cemetary. At least I had quiet neighbors. In the winter, I would get up, run to the kitchen, open the oven (gas), and turn it on high to get dressed. Those were the "lean" days.   

Digit


----------

